# Knife roller



## StratotakU

Field and topic:
machine operating manual

Sample paragraph:
"6.2. Adjustmet of the spring

*If the plastic knife (3) shall push hard against the knife roller (4), then loosen the nut (2A), and press on the knob (2).*
Then loosen the nut (2A) upwards so that the spring (1) is tightened."

Mi intento es:
Si el cuchillo plástico apretase fuertemente contra el *knife roller*, luego soltar la tuerca, y hacer presión sobre el *knob*.

La imagen está adjunta.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alberto magnani

Si la cuchilla plástica (3) presiona con mucha fuerza contra la cuchilla dentada giratoria (4), entonces aflojar la tuerca (2A) y presionar el tope (2).
[mi opinión es que si se afloja la tuerca 2A hacia arriba, el resorte se afloja, no se ajusta (tighten), que es en realidad lo que se quiere lograr según el texto]


----------



## StratotakU

Gracias. Se me había olvidado un punto básico en las traducciones: entender lo que se está traduciendo. Bueno, también tengo mucho cansancio acumulado y no he dormido mucho estos últimos días.


----------



## StratotakU

En esta página
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQuery.do
aparece "rolling knife" como cuchilla giratoria. Entonces, ¿cómo traduzco "knife roller"? ¿Acaso se refiere a "rodillo"?


----------



## StratotakU

StratotakU said:


> En esta página
> http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQuery.do
> aparece "rolling knife" como cuchilla giratoria. Entonces, ¿cómo traduzco "knife roller"? ¿Acaso se refiere a "rodillo"?




En el texto aparecen "knife roller", sólo "knife" o sólo "roller" dentro de un mismo párrafo. De hecho en una parte dice "knife and knife roller". Éste punto es muy importante en la traducción. Ya me esoty desesperando porque tengo que entregar esto mañana.

¿Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.


----------



## StratotakU

StratotakU said:


> En el texto aparecen "knife roller", sólo "knife" o sólo "roller" dentro de un mismo párrafo. De hecho en una parte dice "knife and knife roller". Éste punto es muy importante en la traducción. Ya me esoty desesperando porque tengo que entregar esto mañana.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.



¿No sería más correcto decir "rodillo de la cuchilla" en vez de "cuchilla dentada giratoria"?
Por favor, alguna ayuda.


----------



## StratotakU

StratotakU said:


> En el texto aparecen "knife roller", sólo "knife" o sólo "roller" dentro de un mismo párrafo. De hecho en una parte dice "knife and knife roller". Éste punto es muy importante en la traducción. Ya me esoty desesperando porque tengo que entregar esto mañana.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.



¿No sería más correcto decir "rodillo de la cuchilla" en vez de "cuchilla dentada giratoria"?
Por favor, alguna ayuda.
Aquí va una imagen para contrastar con la anterior:


----------



## BORNIT

Una pregunta:   El rodillo lleva en la punta la cuchilla?. Si es así como veo en el plano, yo lo traduciría como rodillo porta cuchilla, ó rodillo cuchilla estaría bien, pero me inclino por lo primero. 
Piensa que no hay sólo una opción, sobretodo en ingeniería la variedad es infinita. Creo que una traducción lógica y que se entenderá  podría ser esta. 

Saludos
Bornit


----------



## StratotakU

StratotakU said:


> Field and topic:
> machine operating manual
> 
> Sample paragraph:
> "6.2. Adjustmet of the spring
> 
> *If the plastic knife (3) shall push hard against the knife roller (4), then loosen the nut (2A), and press on the knob (2).*
> Then loosen the nut (2A) upwards so that the spring (1) is tightened."
> 
> Mi intento es:
> Si el cuchillo plástico apretase fuertemente contra el *knife roller*, luego soltar la tuerca, y hacer presión sobre el *knob*.
> 
> La imagen está adjunta.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



BORNIT, si revisas esta imagen tal vez te quede más claro.
Gracias una vez más por tu ayuda.


----------



## BORNIT

Ahora lo he visto claro....... esto es un disco de corte. 


Salu2
Bornit


----------



## BORNIT

Mirando todo el hilo, creo que lo que alberto propuso es mucho más detallado que disco corte ( + general), así es que estoy de acuerdo con cuchilla dentada giratoria. 

Bornit


----------

